

The Growing 'Cyberwar' Threat - vinhboy
http://www.npr.org/templates/story/story.php?storyId=126097038
Heard this on NPR today. I like web development and all... but what really gets me excited is cyber security and hacking. I am curious if anyone
======
vinhboy
Heard this on NPR today. I like web development and all... but what really
gets me excited is cyber security and hacking. I am curious if anyone here has
a background in this stuff and can entertain some of my curiosities:

1) Do they really put crucial electric grid computers connect to the internet?
And for what?

2) As a typical, macbook wielding, firefox using, web developer, am I still
vulnerable to being part of a botnet? or are the computers on these botnet
usually belonging to grandpa Simpson running out-dated Windows?

3) If I am vulnerable, what can I do to mitigate my exposure?

These questions are pretty rudimentary, but I am just asking for the sake of
getting the discussion rolling. Please educate me if you have knowledge in
this field.

Oh, btw, I am asking on here because I wanted to hear from the perspective of
a web developer. Your knowledge of technology is at a level I can adequately
understand. Thanks.

